# Pulseras xyloband o sendrato (Coldplay, Tomorrowland...) cómo funcionan?



## c0lch0ner0 (Oct 14, 2014)

Buenas a todos. Antes de nada pido perdón si el tema no está ubicado donde debe, creo que sí...

Abro este tema a ver si hay alguien que pueda iluminarme un poco sobre ello y es algo que me parece muy interesante.

Hay ciertos  conciertos o actuaciones donde se utilizan unas pulseras (xyloband o sendrato) las cuales tienen unos leds instalados en las mismas. Estos led, la propia organización se encarga de encenderlos cuando ellos quieren mediante unas antenas con un radio de emisión determinado poniéndolos del color que deseen en el momento preciso.

Este sistema imagino que irá con un RFID en el que la pulsera hace de receptor y donde a ciertas frecuencias iluminen el led azul,  a otras frecuencias el rojo y a otras el azul. Supongo que cada frecuencia activará un circuito  diferente para que los LED RGB funcionen como ellos deseen.

Todo esto son suposiciones y no soy ningún experto, me gustaría saber si hay alguien que sepa realmente su funcionamiento y lo pueda explicar lo más claramente posible.

El caso es que tengo una pulsera y de ser posible me gustaría hacerla funcionar con un arduino pero no se si esto se podría hacer, con saber cómo funcionan estaría satisfecho.

Seguro que es un tema que más de alguno se ha preguntado y le puede interesar.

Un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2014)

http://industriamusical.es/como-la-tecnologia-rfid-enriquece-la-experiencia-del-festival/


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (Oct 14, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> link



Esto ya lo leí en su momento buscando información pero no responde mucho mis dudas. Habla más bien del RFID en cuanto a accesos al festival (lo que es más común, los gimnasios lo tienen) más que en cuanto a la activación de los LED.

Aun así gracias por la respuesta.

Alguien mas?


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 14, 2014)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Esto ya lo leí en su momento buscando información pero no responde mucho mis dudas. Habla más bien del RFID en cuanto a accesos al festival (lo que es más común, los gimnasios lo tienen) más que en cuanto a la activación de los LED.
> 
> Aun así gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Alguien mas?


 

@c0lch0ner0 Te doy una pista de como funcionan Tambien tengo una pulsera pongo la cancion del grupo musical y vualaaaa


----------



## elgriego (Oct 14, 2014)

Hola ,quizas me estoy volviendo viejo,pero este tipo de tecnologia ,me parece demasiado poder en las puntas de los dedos de vaya a saber que o quien,Que se yo demasiada imformacion personal disponible,,,,,lo de los led esta bueno! El resto.

Pd ,La nota no lo aclara, pero supongo ,que la pulsera cuenta con un receptor codificado,que de acuerdo, a determinada palabra de control, acciona ,los led para la generacion de determinado color o efecto,Yo Lo elaboraria de esa manera.

Pd 2 Dado los ejemplos que e visto en la red y en el video posteado ,y por el alcance que aseguran que posee ,deben trabajar en Uhf,en la zona de los 400Mhz,Por supuesto, estas son solo suposiciones,Tendriamos que destripar una para ver como es. 

Saludos.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> (link) Te doy una pista de como funcionan Tambien tengo una pulsera pongo la cancion del grupo musical y vualaaaa


 
Esto es! Pues al parecer sería algo parecido a lo que pensaba... Supongo que en funcion de la frecuencia se activa un LED u otro para dar el efecto que la organización quiera. Será muy dificil realizar ese aparato con arduino?




elgriego dijo:


> Hola ,quizas me estoy volviendo viejo,pero este tipo de tecnologia ,me parece demasiado poder en las puntas de los dedos de vaya a saber que o quien,Que se yo demasiada imformacion personal disponible,,,,,lo de los led esta bueno! El resto.
> 
> Pd ,La nota no lo aclara, pero supongo ,que la pulsera cuenta con un receptor codificado,que de acuerdo, a determinada palabra de control, acciona ,los led para la generacion de determinado color o efecto,Yo Lo elaboraria de esa manera.
> 
> ...


Lo de la información es normal, al fin y al cabo es para el acceso a un festival y necesitan saber tus datos, edad, etc... Otra cosa es la forma en la que lo usen 

Aquí la acabo de encontrar destripada


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 14, 2014)

Solo es el principio de la nueva Moda y era, por algo deben empezar para ver como son recibidas estas pulseras en los conciertos o eventos masivos, luego estarán por todos lados no solo obtener datos, también para controlar aparatos electrónicos, al igual que ver como reaccionan las personas a ciertos estímulos mediante el uso de estas mismas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 18, 2014)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Esto es! Pues al parecer sería algo parecido a lo que pensaba... Supongo que en funcion de la frecuencia se activa un LED u otro para dar el efecto que la organización quiera. Será muy dificil realizar ese aparato con arduino?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , mui inteseante esa foto arriba , miren con cariño las bobinas inpresas en la parte naranja (creo que sea Kaptron) , seguramente tenemos aca un transponder que informa datos de lo proprietario (no nesesariamente de quien estas  portanto esa pulsera haora , jejejejejej) quando interrogado por meo de un canpo de RF (contestando tanbien en RF).
!Abrazos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

